# Did I make the cut?



## LeftHndPath (May 8, 2020)

I applied this time last year, took the test, passed, when through the interview, got a 85.75%. Enrolled in a couple classes so I can reinterview in a year, halfway through those and I just got an email from the training director saying "your interview score puts you in the realm of participating in the next Inside Wireman apprenticeship class that will start with a Boot Camp within the months of February or March..." Along with this is a .word attachment titled "Before you say yes." I'm a little confused with the wording. Did I get in? This is for Local 332.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Sounds like you are excepted. 
They have also sent you a attachment that should explain what is involved should you except the position. Can you not open the attachment?


----------



## LeftHndPath (May 8, 2020)

gpop said:


> Sounds like you are excepted.
> They have also sent you a attachment that should explain what is involved should you except the position. Can you not open the attachment?


I did read it, it outlines what comes with the job and to pretty much be a responsible human. I was ust confused because there was not direct "You got it." Thanks for the reply, definitely relieved and excited.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

LeftHndPath said:


> I applied this time last year, took the test, passed, when through the interview, got a 85.75%. Enrolled in a couple classes so I can reinterview in a year, halfway through those and I just got an email from the training director saying "your interview score puts you in the realm of participating in the next Inside Wireman apprenticeship class that will start with a Boot Camp within the months of February or March..." Along with this is a .word attachment titled "Before you say yes." I'm a little confused with the wording. Did I get in? This is for Local 332.


Sounds like its an offer. I'm guessing with your timeline(applied a year ago?) that people change their minds and so this is an offer your would have to accept.



gpop said:


> Sounds like you are excepted.
> They have also sent you a attachment that should explain what is involved should you except the position. Can you not open the attachment?


I think accepted would be a better word...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

LeftHndPath said:


> I did read it, it outlines what comes with the job and to pretty much be a responsible human. I was ust confused because there was not direct "You got it." Thanks for the reply, definitely relieved and excited.


They are not going to say "you got it" because that constitutes an offer for a job, but you could go to boot camp and prove to be a dyslexic, drooling, accident prone nincompoop too afraid to climb a ladder.


----------



## LeftHndPath (May 8, 2020)

Just got the call. First dispatch on the 15th.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

LeftHndPath said:


> Just got the call. First dispatch on the 15th.


of March I assume? Nicely done! Pay attention in class, ask questions, stay off your phone!


----------

